# VW Golf MK 5 - from dust to glory



## angajatul (Oct 14, 2008)

This car had one of the worst paint condition I had to work on.I got the car at about 6 PM so the first pics don't reflect the real state of the paint....but the light inside will be the judge of that.
So this is how it looked when it came




























After a rinse I got to the snowfoam



















After a rinsing I got to the 2BM
Since it was already dark it was no point in taking pics of the 2BM before and after.
The car was taken inside and clayed.After masking it was time to turn on the light....










As I told you....disaster 
After a few combos I settled to 3M FCP on a white Lake Country pad that corrected about 85% in 2 passes followed by Menz 106 FA on a black White Country pad to get rid of any trails.

50/50



















Upper side of the door finished










Before










After
(no touch up paint so I couldn't do anything about that key marks)










Before










After










Before
notice ...no reflection on the VW logo










After










50/50



















50/50 on the logo....it might be the first here )










50/50










Before










After



















Before










After










The taillights where in a bad shape so I decided to polish them too

Before










After










Before










After










After correction I took the car outside for a quick wash
No LSP in these pics






















































































































Then back inside for the final steps
And this is how it looked after Chemical Guys Wet Mirror Finish,Jetseal 109 and a coat of Collinite 915
Enjoy


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice work mate, that really was in pretty awful condition before!


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice correction there, looking much better :thumb:


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

my god did they wash it with sand???:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

brillaint turnaround fella:thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

That was a bad one

very nice work indeed


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks like it'd been washed with a brillo pad:lol:

Great turn around, bet the owners were amazed at it when they saw it after. :thumb:


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

Great turnaround:thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Top job,like the 50/50 on the badge :thumb:


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

Nice work there, I bet the car drives faster now 'cause it is a much happier car!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Lovely job


----------



## DambaOS (Oct 15, 2009)

Excellent work, looks good :thumb:


----------



## Jamie-SRi (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice work! Seeing a car in that state makes you wonder whar the owner/previous owners washing techniques were.....


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow! I hope they're going to wash it better now!

Top work!


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Wirebrush anyone? 

Fantastic work!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top job


----------



## FINCarbin (Mar 6, 2010)

That must be sandblasted or something before :lol:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Lovely work fella :buffer: some beautiful 50/50 and look gorgeous in LSP :thumb:


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

What a mess it started as. You've done a good job there.


----------



## burnt-toast (Oct 31, 2010)

shocking


----------



## burnt-toast (Oct 31, 2010)

I cant believe that what you have done with this paint would be possible, amazing, and the owner needs to be shown how to wash a car, sponge not brillo pads


----------



## brautomobile (Nov 17, 2009)

I like the title...you're full of inspiration.Top job as always!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Fantastic correction work there, well done. :thumb:


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Great work there. That poor car looks like it had seen more than its fair share of gritty sponges or automatic car washes. Brilliant turn around.


----------



## angajatul (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words !

The look on the customers face.....priceless for everything else there is mastercard )

The car was a challenge indeed  but after all , this is what a good detailer wants....


----------



## Marc1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Great detail, looks good again :thumb:


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

spot on job mate

mundo


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

How had that been washed in the past ???.....What a difference....lovely to see the colour again too :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Bensenn_GER (Mar 24, 2010)

What a turnaround! Amazing. :doublesho


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

That was atrocious beforehand,...awesome turnaround, well done that man


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

Fantastic job! Nice car:thumb:


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

Hope you gave the owner a lesson about how to take care of the car...because I dont wish you to go thru that all over again...
Top job!:thumb:


----------



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

Excellent transformation mate, well done.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent transformation :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work, neighbor! That thing looked like it had been through the "sand wash"!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking improvement mate


----------



## angajatul (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks a lot.....knowing your work .....your appreciation means a lot to me.

After all I started detailing after seeing a few pages of the *Showroom* area but never thought it will become a such important part of my time  now I wonder how did I lived until discovering detailing lol )


----------

